# improvised singing



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WLJS4DLR


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow... Rozanne... that's the ticket! *nods*... big thumbs up from me on that one. And I like the ending... lol I remember when you used to do that.

I like it when a voice is used as an instrument.

Thanks. A+


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a tune that only really makes sense when you consider rhythm all the way through. Once you "get" that, the abstract nature of it isn't so strange afterall. It's a good improv to do a cosmic belly dance to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

abstract nature... something I strongly relate too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

You remind me of this... which I really like:

http://pi.ytmnd.com

=)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

> Pi... aka "Archimedes' constant" = 3.14159...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If you want to have your Pi and eat it, dig the irrational.

Jung said the irrational is not irrational because it does not makes sense but because it exists for no reason.

I wish I could find the original quote because my mind may have skewed the meaning of it. However it makes sense to me when I remember it like that.

*It* exists...just accept it.

He also said:

"I conceive reason as an attitude"

Hm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Reality is irrational because I (myself) still need to come to terms with giving reality my ?own? sense of reason... because "religions" are false believes and I need pure ?truth?... although I respect people's own believes and I truly wish I could bring myself to kid myself. "Each to their own"


----------

